# Loose fur brush for my dog's coat?



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

My gsd/border collie/husky mix is a bit of a shedder... with her white fur getting pretty much everywhere. I've tried about 3 different brushes now and none of them seem to efficiently remove her loose hair!

I THINK, her coat is shepherd like. Because it's obviously not collie like, and according to my dad Huskies are a lot "fluffier."

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/pnuema775/River/stuff012.jpg
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a71/pnuema775/100_6194.jpg

any good brush suggestions I could find or possible order?


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I like rakes and Greyhound combs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I like shedding rakes too but after I got the furminator it wasn't needed any more. I was sort of disappointed the year after I got the furminator that the rake didn't do much. On Max's thinner spaniel coat a metal flea comb works really well but it was nearly impossible to get it through Sassy's double lab coat. For shedding I am a huge fan of a warm bath and blowing the water and loose hair out or combing/brushing the water and loose hair out.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Sighthounds4me said:


> I like rakes and Greyhound combs.



I actually tried a rake similar to that. It didn't do anything =/


----------



## htcpmtepc (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow! I likes her eyes. Very quete he is. I will give 8 out of 10.


----------

